# Sheriffs in MA must feel like PCSOs in England...



## EnforceOfficer

Sheriffs in MA must feel like PCSOs in England sometimes, lol...(A Police Community Service Officer in England/Wales are uniformed members of a Police service who handle minor offences that can be dealt with by cite and can detain for police for offences for more serious disorder offences...)

Watch and laugh !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwYxkZ9jTvk"]YouTube- Community Support vs. Real Police[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCN-WRG3e2o&feature=related"]YouTube- Community Policeman 2[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n27xQx2K964&feature=related"]YouTube- MITCHELL & WEBB : Cops On The Beat (7/9)[/nomedia]


----------



## pahapoika

trouble maker :shades_smile:


----------



## Hush

Best Line: "Something you would know nothing about, in your official capacity of JUST SOME GUY"


----------



## TopCop24

PCSO atleast has the word POLICE in it....sheriffs in MA are not a police service


----------



## Hush

The only upside being they are armed, which gives them more actual authority then say...46 Constables.


----------

